
Mark Zuckerberg has to go. Here are why - programLyrique
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/08/mark-zuckerberg-has-to-go
======
sgt
> "Under Mark Zuckerberg’s failed leadership, Facebook has become one of the
> most loathed institutions on the planet."

Clearly this article is written by someone who's out of touch with reality.
It's true that big corporations make mistakes, it's also true that companies
like FB gather data, and nudge us into doings things we may otherwise not have
done. But it seems like the author is focusing only on FB's flaws, rather than
its amazing success in the last decade.

There's 1.5bn users logging in daily, and he calls this a failed leadership?
FB is trading at nearly $200 USD on NASDAQ - and that's due to failed
leadership? It's almost impossible to run a company that does what FB does
without having tons of criticism thrown at you.

FB has indeed disappointed us - this is absolutely true. But I find it
ridiculous that we find so many "armchair journalists" trivially dismissing
someone's success like this.

------
bryanrasmussen
Here are why should be here is why, not sure why you changed the original
title which had "here are 25 reasons why" \- it should still have been within
the title length limit.

~~~
bloak
I would recommend changing to "Mark Zuckerberg has to go" or "25 reasons why
Mark Zuckerberg has to go".

